# Gyrinx - Return of the Psychic Cats



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5nWv_WcpUZA

Surprising. Looks like the Eldar will be getting some new releases soon, and at least one of them will have a cuddly psychic companion. Very curious what it could be.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Human psykers use gyrinx as familiars as well as eldar, and considering the focus on Imperial forces for the Cadia campaign at the moment, I think it's more likely to be human. The base size is interesting though.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Warhammer Community page has a picture of the kittie with an Eldar..er...something or another standing next to it. 

Definitely tied into the group at the end of Fall of Cadia.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Here it comes.


----------

